# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Schoolonderzoek reuma

## kaatuhh

Hoi iedereen,

even een klein vraagje.
Ik doe nu 6 vwo en voor mijn profielwerkstuk (eind werkstuk) dat ik over reuma doe moet ik een enquete afnemen.
Zouden jullie zo aardig willen zijn om even 5 minuten uit te trekken voor het invullen van een paar kleine vragen?

Alvast bedankt!
Hier is de link http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=135780

----------

